# Proposed health problem troubleshooting template



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Animal info:

Species-
Line/Origin-
Age of animal-
When you acquired animal in question-
Food(s) you are feeding-
How often/what type(s) of supplements you are dusting with-
Age of supplements & how you store them-
Symptoms/problems you are experiencing with animal-
Additional information-
Pictures-

Animal in question's vivarium info:

Temperature & humidity-
Misting schedule-
Heating or cooling method (if any)-
Type of drainage system used (if any)-
Types of plants used-
Types of light(s) used-
Substrates used-
Types of hides/number of hides used
Sanitization method(s) used to sanitize leaf litter, substrate, driftwood etc-
Additional enclosure information-
Pictures-

Stumbled across a template like this elsewhere. Thought it was an excellent idea! Please use this template if you are experiencing any health troubles with any frog(s) you have, this answers most of the important questions and makes everyone elses' job a lot easier.

Josiah


Edit: any additional questions that would be helpful to the template would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Good idea! You should also add age of the supplements and how you are storing them.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Dev30ils said:


> Good idea! You should also add age of the supplements and how you are storing them.


Dame-cant belive I forgot that. Thanks! 

Edit: added, and also added 'Age of animal'. That may be important now that I think about it. xD


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I smell a possible sticky....


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Judy S said:


> I smell a possible sticky....


Judy! Your 1 post way from official seniority! 

And thanks, that would be cool, but not necessary


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

I think this is definitely helpful for "troubleshooting the terrarium" but calling it "diagnosis" may get you and others in a sticky area of medical implication and liability that I personally wouldn't touch with a 10 ft. pole. Just something to think about.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

THAT was funny...I never notice stuff like that...I feel so...so...special....how shall I celebrate? Actually, I feel just as much of a new member as I did with my first post...and when I've tripped over them realize just how dumb I was...Thanks for that heads up...made my day


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's a template that I threw together a while ago that may have something helpful to yours. I too was a little squeamish about using the word 'diagnosis'.

Dart Den • View topic - Initial Frog Problem Questionnaire


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

OrangeTyrant said:


> I think this is definitely helpful for "troubleshooting the terrarium" but calling it "diagnosis" may get you and others in a sticky area of medical implication and liability that I personally wouldn't touch with a 10 ft. pole. Just something to think about.


Ahh fair enough. Maybe a mod could change the title to something like 'Troubleshooting...' etc. Took a brake from DB for a while, am getting back into the loop of things. Pardon me for now xD


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Judy S said:


> THAT was funny...I never notice stuff like that...I feel so...so...special....how shall I celebrate? Actually, I feel just as much of a new member as I did with my first post...and when I've tripped over them realize just how dumb I was...Thanks for that heads up...made my day


Haha Judy. Celebrate any way you want  it sure is nice to be back.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Philsuma said:


> Here's a template that I threw together a while ago that may have something helpful to yours. I too was a little squeamish about using the word 'diagnosis'.
> 
> Dart Den • View topic - Initial Frog Problem Questionnaire


Thanks Phil. I will definitely look over that when I have the time, looks pretty great. As I have stated maybe a moderator could edit the title or something. Diagnosis doesn't seem like the right word to use anymore! 

Josiah


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

PHILSUMA!!!!! OMG--how wonderful to see your screen name appear...long time...I am hoping that whatever happened in the past stays in the past and that despite your wonderful forum "Dart Den" that you find it in your schedule and heart to also participate in DB......you have so much to offer. When I visited your house a million years ago, I was too dumb to realize just what you had as far as your darts and especially Pumilio...wish I had known. Am still waiting for my young Escudos to get old enough to bring home...but in the meantime have enjoyed the hell out of this obsession--and you were/are one of the most generous, helpful people this noob had the pleasure to meet at the start....


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

frog dude said:


> Thanks Phil. I will definitely look over that when I have the time, looks pretty great. As I have stated maybe a moderator could edit the title or something. Diagnosis doesn't seem like the right word to use anymore!


Title has been edited.

any chance Phil or someone else could copy that information on this thread? Good old corporate filter Websense doesn't seem to like the link and it's blocked at my office (and likely some other members' too)


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

carola1155 said:


> Title has been edited.
> 
> any chance Phil or someone else could copy that information on this thread? Good old corporate filter Websense doesn't seem to like the link and it's blocked at my office (and likely some other members' too)


Just got the chance to read over it, definitely has some good questions to ask. Pretty busy now but I will see what I can do later.

Josiah


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

From Phil's linked thread:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Basic Frog Problem Questionnaire Template:



1. How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ?

2. What are your Temperatures -Day and Night - Highs and lows ? Are the enclosure lights too hot ?

3. What is the Humidity like ? - Percentage or guesstimate. What type of Water are you using ? Describe your tank/enclosure and it's lid or top.

4. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it ? What superfine powdered supplements are you using and are they fresh ?

5. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently ? Tankmates / other frogs ? 

6. Any type of behaviour you would consider 'odd' ?

7. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently ? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, bug sprays ect near the tank ?

8. Can you take pictures of EVERYTHING ? The frogs, the enclosure ? Take numerous pics of everything - that will be of great help.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Don't forget to ask about fecal tests and/or PCR test results! Just because some people don't do them, doesn't mean that they should be left out 

This is a great idea Josiah, thank you for starting this thread 

John


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

FroggyKnight said:


> Don't forget to ask about fecal tests and/or PCR test results! Just because some people don't do them, doesn't mean that they should be left out
> 
> This is a great idea Josiah, thank you for starting this thread
> 
> John



Oh yep! Definitely forgot about that. Been so long since I got any new frogs that it must've just slipped out of the coconut. Keep the additional questions comming all!

Thanks John! 

Josiah


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

frog dude said:


> Oh yep! Definitely forgot about that. Been so long since I got any new frogs that it must've just slipped out of the coconut. Keep the additional questions comming all!
> 
> Thanks John!
> 
> Josiah


No problem! 

Just a friendly reminder to everyone, routine fecal testing (and PCR actually) should be done on all frogs, not just new additions. It is also important to note that a negative fecal does not mean it is clear of parasites and only tells you that the frog is not currently shedding them at the time of the test. Additionally, not all positive fecals indicate a problem or should result in treatment. Treatment is something only a qualified vet should recommend and provide.

John


----------

